# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  > [SOLVED] Clustered Column - do not show axis labels for zero values

## brian_2me

Hi All,

I'm perplexed trying to find a solution where Clustered Column - do not show axis labels for zero values. my problem is that I have 10 fields in a cluster in a clustered column, the filed labels do not identify each field across each cluster, so some of the data on the graph is unidentified, see attached file (current worksheet) for example in Feb axis labels "Gate 1 and Gate 3" labels are not showing but Gate 2 is showing but there is no value against it. I have manually created the expected result which i have displayed in worksheet "Expected Result" where the x-axis labels only show for data.

The attachment is only an example, I'm using countifs formula to populate Open / Closed values
=COUNTIFS(DataBase!$M:$M,$C$59,DataBase!$E:$E,$A$58,DataBase!$F:$F,DashBoard!$A$60,DataBase!$AB:$AB,B60)

I have tried changing zero values to N/A
Changed file options - advanced - worksheet display options - do not show zeros

Unsucessful

----------


## rorya

You could add a total column, then autofilter that for values greater than 0?

----------


## rorya

I should add that you'll want to change the chart properties so it doesn't resize with cells, and you'll need a formula to replicate the Month name in case the Item1 data is 0 for a given month - something like:



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


for example.

----------


## brian_2me

Thanks Rory, indeed I did need the formula, the graph data is clear and very tidy as a result. Thanks for your prompt and effective solution

----------

